# Surface Mount Bench Vise?



## Eddie_T (Sep 23, 2012)

Does anyone watch *Rough Cut Woodworking*? If so do you know what bench top vice was used to hold the ball and claw legs being carved for the *Chippendale Foot Stool* episode? It was metal, long enough to clamp the leg and appeared to be surface mounted on top of the bench. I looked on the *Woodcraft* site since they were a sponsor, but didn't see anything similar.


----------



## tyvekboy (Feb 24, 2010)

I didn't see the episode. However, when I was doing cabriole legs, I used a lathe to hold the the piece while I worked on it.

I'm sure there are jigs you could make to hold the leg while you carve it. If you have (or make) a shaving horse, that could also be used to hold a leg while you carve on it.


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't recall for sure but I think it was some kind of modified pipe clamp.


----------



## tnwood (Dec 13, 2009)

I think he was just holding the pipe or bar clamp in either the front or tail vise as I remember it. I do that with one of the square aluminum bar clamps (3 ft), clamp the leg top and bottom, and then use my face and tail vises to grip the rectangular bar at an angle suitable for using a rasp, scraper, plane, etc. It works very well as you can turn the leg in the bar clamp and adjust the angle using the bench vise.


----------

